

Check out Thumbtack TOS: they translate the legalese for you. - aymeric
http://www.thumbtack.com/terms

======
Fice
Probably, this is the first site that actually wants it's visitors to
understand it's terms of use.

------
fourspace
Pardon me if I don't trust the "translations" from the party asking me to
agree to the contract.

~~~
aymeric
Fair point, but they also show you the legalese version.

